# Simple Planted tank (Video added)



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

So after seeing Alex's planted tank I wanted to make one of my own. So I buoght Ben's 28g cube tank (24l X 15t X 18w). So last night Mike aka monkE came over and we set up the tank. He bruoght some plants over and we used some driftwood I already had. For a little while at least I wont be adding fish untill all the plant roots take and grow.

Pics:


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Looking good peter!

Interesting you went with slate, No carpet plants?


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

the tank didnt come with enuogh sand so we had to move all the sand we had to the back to plant in the back... so the front has very little sand in the front (if any) so i wanted the slate so i wuoldnt see the glass bottom.......


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

looking good pete! not to bad for not being able to see what we were doing eh? 

we'll get more plants in there in no time.. some java fern across the front of that log will look awesome and it wouldn't need to go into gravel at all


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

I just added a DIY co2 system. I hope these plants grow!!!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking tank; looks like you had fun with it.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks it was the goal more to come....


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

cowis said:


> I just added a DIY co2 system. I hope these plants grow!!!


oh yeah they'll grow all right!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I put the end of the air line tubing just below a mini powerhead I have so now the co2 gets shot threwout the tank!!


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

What are those 2 "blue eyes" in the wood...?
Feels like the wood is looking back at us...


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

ahh rocks from the other tank it was in..... i mean its watching you!!!

I went to Alex's tonight and picked up 10 cherry shrimp and like 10 white clouds for the tank. As well he gave me some trimming that i havw now attempted to plant lol.

Pics:


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

wow looks good man! I knew you wouldn't last long with no fish in there! hahaha nice job with the new trimmings


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Peter.

I would try to eliminate the duckweed. It isn't know as "aquatic herpes" for nothing! Other slower growing (and less pestilent) aquatic floating plants include: 

Asian Watergrass
Salvinia minima
Azolla filiculoides.

JMHO 

Stuart


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I have some Java Moss you can have, if you want it.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

duck weed is gone best i can! ill do another sweep tomorow night!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

U did a good job Peter...and Mike lol Looks really nice


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Added 8 rummy nose tetras to the mix tonight!!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

The tank looks great Peter! Bet those rummynose look awesome in there!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks really good, Peter!  One of the commercials in the background makes me hungry........................... lmao


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

haha wendys!!!!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Peter it looks great man! good to see the Pogostemon is reaching for the light! in no time you'll be able to cut the tips off and replant it anywhere you like.


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

I like it, looks great for a little tank. Nice job with the shots of the rummynoses, they're not easy to take with how active they are.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good Peter. I originally didn't like the honking piece of wood, BUT the tank is coming along nicely and it look more natural now !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow Peter, looks great buddy!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

peter some corries would be awesome in that tank buddy... and a small pleco or two to just hang out on that log! - clown plecos might be a good fit


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

new pics:


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

awesome buddy! great to see so much growth in a short time!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Today i trimmed my tank!

befor:

























after:


----------

